
Ask HN: Intention setting before starting new job - curiousfiddler
Hi everyone,<p>I am starting a new job soon (software engineer, distributed systems&#x2F;ML infra). I wanted to try out setting clear intentions for myself, and track those at a very broad level during my tenure. I have never done it before, but read a few articles which recommended doing this. At a high level, I wanted to work on innovation, and depth of knowledge (about my area of work, and the field in general).<p>I was curious if any of you have tried this before, either in work, or in general. Are there any small everyday habits that you would recommend to help with this (e.g like writing frequent essays)?<p>Thanks a lot, and excited to read your responses!
======
falcongod082
Unless you're already prone to writing frequent essays, I would advise against
that.

~~~
curiousfiddler
I was thinking more on the lines of something similar to an enhanced journal
entry, perhaps once a week. Have you had any experience with it? Curious to
learn from your experience.

